# Best formula for Primo 100mg



## -TOXIC- (Dec 29, 2018)

Not sure whats been happening lately but I've always used the standard 2% BA and 18% BB with grapeseed oil for Primo 100mg and it keeps crashing after a few days on the last 2 batches. Is 2/20% any better or should I lower it down to 75mg?


----------



## bbuck (Jan 1, 2019)

I have been using the 18/2 to make 200mg/ml with MCT oil with no problems.


----------



## Slowmoe (Jan 22, 2019)

MCT is the shit


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah, I'd try MCT as your carrier.  I'm currently using 200mg/mL concentration and the MCT is suspending it well.


----------

